# Bilder "überlappen"



## Wer2006 (4. Januar 2006)

Ich habe ein großes Problem. Ich hab mit photoshop vor längerer Zeit ein Bild erstellt.
Darauf bilden 2 Bilder eins indem sie sich überlappen. (siehe Link) nun wollte ich dies nochmal machen, doch ich habe mir die Arbeitsschritte nicht notiert. Könnt ihr mir helfen,und mir die Arbeitsschritte posten? 
Link zu Bild!


----------



## AKrebs70 (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Warum Arbeitsschritte?
Du brauchst doch nur die Deckkraft der oberen Ebene verringern.

Axel


----------



## McAce (4. Januar 2006)

ich glaube eher daran das auch noch irgend ein Verrechnungsmodus angewendet wurde.
Kann aber leider nicht sagen welcher das sein könnte dazu müßte ich mal die
Ausgangsbilder sehen.

MFG McAce


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Januar 2006)

Gute Frage.

Auf den ersten Blick denke ich, dass es so entstanden ist:
Zwei Fotos genommen, ein Gesicht und eine Holztextur (1-2).

Bei der Holztextur dann die Sätigung runter schrauben (3), Kontrast und Helligkeit hoch (4), und die Holz Ebene über das Gesicht legen mit dem Ebenen Modi Multiplizieren (4), siehe auch mein angehöngtes Beispiel (Animation 140kb).


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Januar 2006)

@Jan

Wie hast du denn so schnell die Animation mit den schönen Übergängen erstellt (ImageReady)?

Alex


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Januar 2006)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Jan
> 
> Wie hast du denn so schnell die Animation mit den schönen Übergängen erstellt (ImageReady)?
> 
> Alex


Das ist recht einfach, deine verscheidenen Ebenen übereinander legen, in der Zeitleiste bei Image Ready für jeden "sauberen Frame" ein Punkt erstellen und zwischen den Punkten dann "Dazwischen einfügen..." und fertig ist die Animation mit Übergang.

siehe z.B. auch: http://www.designnation.de/Tutorial-lesen_FadeinEffektmitImageReady.html


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. Januar 2006)

Danke. Die Seite ist übrigens sehr gut.

Alex


----------

